# FLR(M) visa application: SUCCESSFUL



## schauspielerin (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi all!

I just wanted to take a moment to thank everyone here who has been so helpful in my preparation for my appointment for my FLR(M) visa...I went today, to the PEO office in Croydon, and got my first 2.5 of leave to remain in the spouse category. So relieved and happy! We are now drinking champagne and eating pizza to celebrate. THANK YOU for all your help!

Because it was Christmas Eve, I think our experience was a little atypical...I got a call at 8:30 this morning asking us to come ASAP, despite my appointment time not being till 11:40. We headed straight there and got to Croydon just gone 10. Straight in through security (metal detectors and the like), and were given a number that was assigned to our case for the rest of the day. 

Up to the next floor where we queued to pay the £867 for the appointment. I handed over my application form and debit card, and was then returned the form (and card, obviously). We received a receipt that indicated we'd paid, and had to keep that with us as well.

We then were called immediately over (as I was paying, actually) to a desk, where I handed over the application form and our passports. We then went and sat down for a while while they looked over everything. Within five minutes or so we were returned everything, and told we would be called twice more: once for biometrics, and once for a meeting with a caseworker.

I was called for biometrics within 30 minutes of paying, and that took less than ten minutes. Then we waited pretty much forever to be called up to the caseworker . Finally, at about 1 o'clock, we were called to the caseworker.

He asked for the application form and our passports, then asked for our marriage certificate. He was Scottish, so he laughed at us for having gone to Gretna Green, and then applauded us for still being happy after such a long time (about a month and a half, hah). He then asked how we were handling the financial requirements, and I said that we'd be using my husband's as he made more than I do. He asked for his bank statements, payslips, P60, and a letter from his employer. Unfortunately, we didn't have a letter from his employer (my fault for not insisting he get one; I couldn't remember that it was definitely necessary), but we because we had EVERYTHING else, plus his employment contract, it was ok. But it definitely would have been better to have had the letter.

After he took all of that off of us, he said we could go and sit back down and he'd call us back over again later. About 20-30 minutes later, he called us back over, returned allt he financial documents, and asked us for our tenancy agreement. He photocopied it, returned it, and then brought over a form for me to check over and sign, saying that I would receive the Biometrics Residence Permit in the post in 7-10 working days (though possibly longer due to the holidays). Once I'd signed it, he said we were all good and free to go!

We were on the train back to London Bridge from East Croydon at 13:58.

So ultimately, we were asked for:

1) Both our passports
2) Our marriage certificate
3) All of my husband's financial documents (six months of bank statements, six months of payslips, P60, letter confirming employment (but we provided his employment contract instead)
4) Our tenancy agreement

We don't wear wedding rings and we eloped to Gretna Green with no family and friends present. Obviously, each case is going to be different, but it seemed to us that the main things they are concerned about is 1) are you actually legally married with a legal document to prove it and 2) do you meet the financial requirements. Clearly, any case worker can ask for whatever documents they want...but for me, that was the case. 

Again, thank you to EVERYONE who gave their time to answer questions and help me in this process. You are all stars.

Merry Christmas, y'all!

xx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Many thanks for your full report and congratulations. You can enjoy Christmas now!

Yes, I get the distinct impression that for FLR, the two things they look at especially are finance and confirmation of marriage. You were rather lucky with the letter of employment, because presumably his contract provided all the information required, but others may not be. As I've said before, applicant should still take all the supporting documents relevant to their circumstances.


----------



## schauspielerin (Nov 11, 2012)

The only reason I think it wound up being ok was because we had literally every other scrap of paper that we needed...if we'd not had any of that, I think it might not have been so good. THANK GOD I was over-zealous in every other way. And now my husband fully understands the necessity of giving UKBA everything it suggests it might want.


----------

